# Dudas con simulacion de filtro



## Flying Fish (Jun 20, 2006)

Hola a todos los que os hayais animado a leer este hilo 
Perdonar que os haga una serie de preguntas sobre un tema tan basico, ya que seguro que estais hartos de estudiantes y novatos que no sabemos ni pelar un cable.

El motivo por el que os escribo, y que espero que os arranque una sonrisa por lo absurdo, es una duda sobre un proyecto que estoy realizando para el curso de electronica en la facultad. Una de las partes consiste en analizar un filtro activo pasa-baja de segundo orden basado en la topologia Sallen-Key. La teoria la conozco y la comprendo, los desarrollos sobre la funcion de transferencia, para el modulo y la fase cuadran, las puedo simular con un lenguaje de programacion sencillo ... todo muy bien. Ahora diseño el filtro en PSpice. Utilizo la misma configuracion, el mismo circuito que me da tan buenos resultados en la parte teorica. Selecciono un amplificador operacional modelo 741. Con la emocion de un principiante que va a terminar su primer diseño selecciono la opcion simular .... Añado las trazas oportunas con la ilusion de ver esas lineas verdes sobre fondo negro que corroboraran el trabajo anterior y .... traca, mi gozo en un pozo. La simulacion respecto al modulo del voltaje de salida contiene una pseudobanda de paso que se alarga en un factor 10^3 respecto a la teorica, y un pico en la zona de transicion entre las bandas de rechazo y de paso. La ganancia del filtro se ha elegido para ser 1.56-1.58, y segun mis profesores aseguran que esto deberia dar una respuesta Butterworth. 
Mis dudas, pues, son:

1) Por que la simulacion es tan distinta de las predicciones teoricas?
2) El comportamiento real del filtro se asemeja mas al comportamiento teorico o a la simulacion, o puede incluso que a ninguna de las dos? 

Bueno, espero que, como dije al menos estas pequeñas dudas de novato resulten graciosas, y agradezco por adelantado las atensiónes que pongais en este hilo y por la ayuda que podair ofrecerme. Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2006)

recuerda que el 741 no alcanza mas de 1Mhz, deberias tomar un opam ideal.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jun 20, 2006)

Hola Flying Fish,

Me alegro mucho que te hayas animado a comentar tus dudas y experiencias en electrónica.  Ojalá puedas aprender mucho.

Sobre tus preguntas



> 1) Por que la simulacion es tan distinta de las predicciones teoricas?



Generalmente las predicciones teóricas son utilizando casos ideales.   Los casos ideales no consideran por lo general las carácterísticas internas de los componentes electrónicos que escogemos.   Es por éso que al simular y al tener modelos óptimos de los componentes obtenemos resultados distintos a los teóricos.  A veces considerar teóricamente las características internas de los componentes es muy complicado, por lo que es conveniente siempre simularlos.



> 2) El comportamiento real del filtro se asemeja mas al comportamiento teorico o a la simulacion, o puede incluso que a ninguna de las dos?



El comportamiento real del filtro es más similar en el simulado siempre y cuando tus modelos sean muy exactos de los componentes electrónicos.   Por lo general mientras más complicado el dispositivo, más difícil es conseguir sus modelos de simulación, por ésto no siempre el comportamiento real te va a dar igual a la simulación.   Cuando haces una implementación real hay muchas otras consideración que no tomas en la simulación.   Por ejemplo, la impedancia y capacitancia de los trazos o conexiones,  la resistencia de las conexiones eléctricas y otros. 
Mientras más aumentas la utilización de señales de frecuencia o variaciones en temperatura en la implementación real, más afectas el comportamiento a comparación de la simulación o el análisis teórico.   Por eso es siempre bueno simular para darte una idea y luego probar lo que has simulado.

Ojalá éstos datos te ayuden.  Si publicas el circuito que estás analizando a lo mejor las mentes maestras que entran seguido al foro te puedan ayudar mejor.

Saludos,


----------



## nacmanger (Jun 21, 2006)

En mi caso he trabajado bastante con Pspice y la experiencia me dice que pocas veces se equivoca él. pegale un revisa mas minusiosa a tu diseño, pami el Pspice es unico programa que se comporta en la mayoria de los casos lo mas proximo a los real.
 El 741 lo he ocupado solamente a frecuencias bajas. Como alternativa trabaja con uno mas general o ideal y ve si funciona y anda dscartando las posibles fallas de a una.
 Parte de un filtro mas simple y anda complementandolo de a poco.
 Ten animo recien estas diseñando, todavia queda la implementacion, donde aparecen los problemas de verdad.


----------

